# in maniche di camicia



## deserto

Ciao ragazzi!
Volevo sapere come si può dire "essere in maniche di camicia" in un altro modo in italiano. La spiegazione in inglese nel vocabolario non mi convince...
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## federicoft

Ciao a te. Significa essere senza giacca.


----------



## effeundici

federicoft said:


> Ciao a te. Significa essere senza giacca.


 
Però aggiungerei con le maniche arrotolate; che ne dici?


----------



## federicoft

effeundici said:


> Però aggiungerei con le maniche arrotolate; che ne dici?



Mah, non necessariamente, credo.
Sull'origine dell'espressione penso ci siano pochi dubbi: la giacca copre le maniche della camicia, "essere in maniche di camicia" vuol dire essere con le maniche in mostra, quindi senza giacca (in contesti nei quali si suppone debba essere indossata). 

Poi una buona ragione per togliersi la giacca può essere il caldo, e da lì è automatico arrotolarsi le maniche.


----------



## rawbee

Dipende anche dal valore che si dà alla frase. Ci si può togliere la  giacca per mostrarsi informali e a proprio agio, oppure per mettersi a lavorare. Se si "resta" in maniche di camicia vuol dire che si è venduta la giacca, quindi si è al verde.


----------



## Angelica85

rawbee said:


> Se si "resta" in maniche di camicia vuol dire che si è venduta la giacca, quindi si è al verde.


Uhm..non l'ho mai sentito con questo significato. Di solito la circostanza è proprio letterale, ossia si è senza giacca.
Per il significato che intedevi tu ho sempre sentito il classico "rimanere in braghe di tela".


----------



## rawbee

Forse perchè da piccola non hai letto Pinocchio 

"E quel pover’uomo se la merita davvero: perché, insomma, per comprarmi i libri e per farmi istruire, è rimasto in maniche di camicia… a questi freddi! Non ci sono che i babbi che sieno capaci di certi sacrifizi!…"
Cap. 9


----------



## deserto

Grazie a tutti! Oltre a questa espressione, altre cose le ho imparate


----------



## effeundici

rawbee said:


> Forse perchè da piccola non hai letto Pinocchio
> 
> "E quel pover’uomo se la merita davvero: perché, insomma, per comprarmi i libri e per farmi istruire, è rimasto in maniche di camicia… a questi freddi! Non ci sono che i babbi che sieno capaci di certi sacrifizi!…"
> Cap. 9


 
Ma Geppetto è rimasto letteralmente in maniche di camicia


----------



## facciadipietra

Attualmente l'espressione è utilizzata soprattutto in senso figurato, ma il significato si è ulteriormente evoluto rispetto ai tempi di Collodi: 
in maniche di camicia= senza badare all’etichetta = senza formalismi
Così è riportato anche sui dizionari.


----------



## rawbee

Non direi che si tratti di un'evoluzione. 
Io non sono vissuta ai tempi di Collodi e questo significato lo conosco.
Sono valori diversi che assume la stessa espressione, perchè scaturiscono dalla stessa immagine. Ma coesistono.

effeundici, la trovi anche sul dizionario milanese-italiano di Cletto Arrighi.
La frase in milanese non importa, ma la sua traduzione è questa:
"è rimasto in camicia O non gli restarono che gli occhi per piangere"
(è la prima  fonte che ho trovato)

Strettamente legato al significato di atteggiamento informale, c'è anche quello di persona che si dà da fare, che lavora tanto. Anche nella vita reale, il manager che si mette in maniche di camicia vuole comunicare che nel suo ufficio si lavora tanto e quindi non si può stare troppo dietro alle formalità.


----------



## facciadipietra

Comunque nel Pinocchio di Collodi l'espressione ricorre quattro volte e sempre in senso letterale: Geppetto, già povero in precedenza, si è venduto pure la casacca, e così trema dal freddo.


----------



## marco.cur

In maniche di camicia, concordo, s'intende in senso letterale; poi uno la usa come vuole. L'uso di un'espressione dal significato concreto in senso figurato spesso fa parte della normale capacità espressiva delle persone, senza che per questo gli si debba attribuire un significato autonomo.

Essere al verde normalmente viene reso con "rimanere in mutande" (ma forse questa è solo un'altra tonalità di verde).


----------



## rawbee

Da Ottavio Lurati, "Per modo di dire... Storia della lingua e antropologia nelle locuzioni italiane ed europee"*
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_hb1432/is_4_80/ai_n29058503/
*
"Ital. rimanere in camicia 'to be broke'"

to be broke in inglese significa essere al verde
http://www.wordreference.com/enit/broke

Quando una persona vende la giacca, rimane in camicia, non in *maniche di* camicia.

Quando un'espressione si cristallizza in una forma rigida, in genere è perchè ha assunto un valore che va al di là di quello letterale.


----------



## facciadipietra

rawbee said:


> Quando una persona vende la giacca, rimane in camicia, non in *maniche di* camicia.
> 
> Quando un'espressione si cristallizza in una forma rigida, in genere è perchè ha assunto un valore che va al di là di quello letterale.



Sei tu che hai citato Collodi, e Collodi, anche nel passo da te citato, usa l'espressione _essere in maniche di camicia_ nel senso strettamente letterale di "essere in camicia senza giacca".
Oggi io personalmente userei l'espressione solo in senso figurato, perché per dire che non ho la giacca direi solo "sono senza giacca".


----------



## rawbee

Evitiamo di spostare la discussione su Collodi e sul rapporto tra le espressioni figurate e la letteratura.
Io volevo solo segnalare un significato di questa espressione idiomatica, che - a quanto apprendo qui - è caduto in disuso, ma che è sicuramente attestato.


----------



## Californianpeach

Io non avevo mai sentito dire che "essere in maniche di camicia" significa essere "senza giacca". 
Io l'ho sempre e solo sentito usare in senso figurato, con il significato di "essere al verde", "non avere soldi".


----------



## MünchnerFax

Io invece l'ho sempre sentito solo nel significato letterale (quando fa caldo si preferisce stare in maniche di camicia) e mai in quello figurato, che per la verità mi giunge nuovo. Come già altri hanno detto, per la povertà userei piuttosto metafore di biancheria intima.


----------



## Montesacro

MünchnerFax said:


> Io invece l'ho sempre sentito solo nel significato letterale (quando fa caldo si preferisce stare in maniche di camicia) e mai in quello figurato, che per la verità mi giunge nuovo. Come già altri hanno detto, per la povertà userei piuttosto metafore di biancheria intima.


 


Altra espressione finora non citata che indica una condizione di povertà:
_essere / stare con le pezze al culo_ 



Angelica85 said:


> Per il significato che intedevi tu ho sempre sentito il classico "rimanere in braghe di tela".


 
Be', braghe è un regionalismo di area settentrionale.
Meglio "rimanere in bra*c*he di tela".


----------



## Californianpeach

Credo che Munchnerfax facesse allusione a "rimanere in mutande" col significato di "essere al verde" piuttosto che "essere/stare con le pezze al culo".


----------

